# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  Paracord Bracelet

## crashdive123

I know that several people make their own paracord bracelets, belts and assorted gear.  Here's an instructable on how to make bracelts.  It really is quite easy, and does not take much time at all. http://www.instructables.com/id/Para...racord_medrect

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Does it come with a matching purse too crash?

----------


## crashdive123

> Does it come with a matching purse too crash?


If you're into that sort of thing, I imagine we can make one for you.  You still hung up on that metrosexual ketchup bottle?

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Go ahead a make one .....your the only one who knows how. I'll take two, one for evening.

Ane who is "we"? Hmm   :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

We?  Well the child labor laws are a little more lax around here.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Blood Groove

I made one of these things last night after reading the post and going to the sire crash left. IT TOOK ME 3 HOURS!! Now I'm really not stupid, but I couldn't follow the instructions. I finally just looked at the pattern and reversed engineered it until I got the dang knot down. But once I started making the knot it was easy! I had to kill an old dog collar to get the clip thing though.

----------


## crashdive123

Your next one will be faster.  If you google "how to make a paracord bracelet" you'll find some variations on how to finish one without the buckle.

----------


## Blood Groove

Oh that'd be cool to have it without the buckle. But I kind of like it because it fit's tight with the buckle like my watch. But now that it's finished it looks so cool!

----------


## RCKCRWLER

I made one a while back.  I did the King Cobra Wrap and I thought it was too big and gaudy, so I took it off.  I actually cut mine to use  last time we went out to the desert.  I had to hang some cans, forgot the wire.  I had been wanting to do that, so I could show the wife I'm really not crazy and I never know when I may need some paracord. :Big Grin:   The next one I make I want to use the smaller slide out buckles like on small pet collars.  Now I just have to find some?!

----------


## Rick

Gosh! I wonder who has those that are really cheap and primo quality? Hmmm.

----------


## RCKCRWLER

> Gosh! I wonder who has those that are really cheap and primo quality? Hmmm.




Hmmmm....no idea! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   I do like your site.  Nice work on the braiding.  I like how you can adjust them!

----------


## Rick

Stop it. You're making me blush :Embarrassment:

----------


## Gray Wolf

But wait! If you order now!  :Big Grin:

----------


## RCKCRWLER

> But wait! If you order now!


We will send you not one, but two....

----------


## crashdive123

Heck, make it three.

----------


## Rick

Be one of the next 30 callers and......

----------


## Sarge47

I liked the idea so much when the very 1st thread on this was posted waaay back by a member named SurvivalHike (who is not around any longer for some reason.) that I made a couple of belts using the same idea.  Then Rick posted on it & now Crash...hmmmm... :Cool:

----------


## crashdive123

Good information is always worth repeating.













Good information is always worth repeating.

----------


## Army Ranger Rick

Good morning gents! Being that you're all in bed and I just work up [here in Italy] and somebody sent me an email and a link to this posting telling me I might want to take a look at it. And so here I am this morning. 

Hmmm, now I know why they contacted me, it looks like they want me to stir up this discussion a bit. Ok, here goes, this is what I state on my website about these [so call] paracord survival bracelets....     

(Quote)

_What a bunch of BS! No way should they be called "Paracord Survival Bracelets.

Why? 

Well for starters there’s not enough parachute cord and inner nylon string inside of them to use in a survival situation to make a shelter, snare traps, a firebow or anything else. That’s why. And when I mentioned this once to some eBay paracord survival bracelet seller he told me "So, if one of my paracord survival bracelets doesn’t contain enough paracord for you, buy and wear two of them.” 

Gee! What a great idea! Now why didn't I think of that? Hey, how about this.. why not wear one on each of yours wrists, ankles, ears, through your nose, around your penis and a backup one shoved up your @ss too.” 

Good idea? As Kevin the little kid in the movie HOME ALONE once said...."I don't think so!"

Anyone who thinks you can get away with using just one of these to make some snare traps. You either don't know a damn thing about snares or you have never purchased one of these [so call] paracord survival bracelets to see how much paracord comes with it.  (Note: Unless you tie all those nylon inner strands together.)  

Besides not containing enough paracord, everytime you wear it around your wrist your skin is going to perspire and produce a “salty sweat” which will attract dirt like a "magnet." And once you get a combination of “dirt, salt and sweat” on some parachute cord it won’t be long before it starts to smell and cause a "skin rash." That is… if you don’t wash your wrist and your paracord “survival” bracelet from time-to-time. 

And everytime you do wash it the “nylon fibers” are going to become more and more fragile and weak. That’s why in the military there are strict rules, regulations and guidelines in how to wash certain US military / government property, like “nylon” parachutes, harnesses and straps. You just don’t take them to some laundromat, throw them in a washing machine and then dump a bunch of soap detergent inside of it. It has to be cleaned a special way so the nylon fibers DON’T become weak, fragile and damaged because some Paratrooper, Ranger or Sfer’s life could be in jeopardy and at risk.

Make sense, don’t you think? Sure does!

Oh, and guess what else? Should you need to use any of that paracord you’ve been wearing around your wrist to make some snare traps, the chances are you are not going to catch a damn thing with it. Why? Because it will be drenched and soaked with so much human scent it will scare animals away, that's why. Animals are smart, if there’s one scent that means DANGER to all animals it’s human scent. Hell, if you don't believe me just ask any experienced trapper and he’ll tell you the same thing. Duh? 

Now listen carefully, especially you eBay paracord “survival” bracelet makers & sellers. Provided the paracord does not come in "direct contact with the skin" you can pack it, wear it and carry it wherever you like on your body. But should you someday need to use it to make some snare traps… at least try to cover up some of your human scent by smearing some dirt on your hands first before handling it. And then wipe the paracord down with some green vegetation and some dirt too, to try to cover up whatever human scent it picked up from your clothes._

(Unquote)

Now I hope some of you won't read in between the lines, I am NOT saying all paracord. I am just talking about these [so call]  "paracord survival bracelets."  

I am all for paracord, carrying and packing it with you if you got room for it. But if you are packing a small, compact, pocket survival kit and that's all you want to carry, then obviously you won't be able to pack any or very little. Then instead you might want to pack & carry something else more compact and easier to pack like fishing line, dental floss, etc. You get the idea.  

Yea, I am against these paracord survival bracelets because I have tried them, and so that's why I wrote that article above. But I'm all for paracord survival belts, slings and lanyards for two reasons: (a) you get a lot more paracord and (b) it doesn't come in direct contact with the skin when it's worn or carried. 

Note: Yes, there will be some human scent on it, obviousily. But it won't be soaked with "human sweat" and so that's why I stated you should TRY to mask or cover it up with some dirt and green vegetation.  

Well there you go, that's my opinion and experience with these [so call] paracord survival bracelets. Take it or leave it or you can go ahead and "fire away" in disagreeing with me if you want. But you ain't gonna convince or change my mind, maybe someone elses, but not mine.

Ciao for now....

----------


## Rick

Wow, quite an article, RR. Where is it you live (for the umpteenth time? By the way, are you an Expat?) Someone contacted me and told me I should look at your post. Hmmm. Now I understand why they did. Don't you sell them, too? Oh, yea. You call them paracord bracelets. They aren't worth anything but you still try to make a buck on them. Nice.




> _Well for starters there’s not enough parachute cord and inner nylon string inside of them to use in a survival situation to make a shelter, snare traps, a firebow or anything else._


_
Even a bracelet made with 10 feet of paracord provides a total of 80 feet of cord. 10 x sheath and 7 strands. And how much is enough? I'd rather have a ten foot bracelet on my wrist than nothing at all. And I can do a LOT with it. 

As for all that other stuff. Uh, okay. Whatever. 

Let's just say the problem is with me. I don't understand your view at all on this. They are not any good but you sell them. Only you don't call them "survival bracelets". You call them "paracord bracelets" And the difference is????? Oh, the name. I don't understand and that's probably my fault. 

_

----------


## Army Ranger Rick

Well good morning to you too, Rick. How you doing? Now I'm Austria.

Sic! Naw, I'm still here in you know where. What I meant by that the last posting is it was EARLY morning here and really early, early, early back there.

But man, wow, are you an early bird or are you a late night worker?  

Yea, you're right buddy, upteen time, more or less is a bit too much. Advice taken and well received and I will cut back. 

Anyway, in regards to paracord bracelets, yep, I sure do make'em but I don't list them as ''survival" like others for that reason I just posted here.

Oh I'm sure there are going to be a whole lot of people who will disagree with me, and they are welcome to disagree too and can use'em and call'em what they want. 

I think I have around 5 or maybe 6 of those bracelets that I purchased to test out and some were sent to me as gifts and asked what do I think of them. 

And so after receiving a few and testing them out, well, you know what they say about butt holes, don't you? Everyone has one. And so since posting that article no one has asked me for my opinion anymore, nor have I received any more as gifts. 

The article wasn't meant to take business away from those who make them and sell them. But to let people know it's not or may not live up to it's name in being a so call survival bracelet. 

Well there you go, hope there's no heart burn, isn't this what a survival forum is for? To express your opinions and share your experience and tips?

That's one of "several reasons" why I joined here and a few others. By the way, want to do a little trading, I'll send you one of mine if you'll send me one of yours to try out. Deal?

----------


## Army Ranger Rick

I got a bad thunder & lightening storm quickly approuching and gotta close shop before I get struck or lose my computer. Plus I'm going away anyway.

You know, if you can expand and make those bracelets much wider, you would have a lot more paracord for use. And if you could make them much longer, they would make great survival slings or rucksack straps. 

Really, I'm not joking, I'm just spreading some wealth of information on how you or anyone else who makes them, can improve them. 

I have a few more paracord tips & ideas, so stay tune, that's all for today folks. Have a good weekend, take care for now.

----------


## Sarge47

I guess the term "Survival" stuck onto any product that's good for the outdoors enhances the potential for selling said product as it seems to attract a lot of folks who don't really know that much.  Back when I was an insurance agent & in the world of "sales", any book with the word "Success" in the title sold really well. For the record, the 550 belts that I made contain 50' of cordage; plenty to do all those things you talk about in your article.  BTW, glad to see you, it's always a pleasure.  Don't let Rick rattle you to much, the zipper got stuck on his "Twinkie" suit & he can't get it down & he has to go...really, really bad :Big Grin:  :EEK!:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:

----------


## wareagle69

personally i just make my own cordage when out in the bush, but sometimes i have been know to just use the baling twine from my hay, its great for starting fires and for using as snares or for tying stuff together, if any one needs any just ask no use buying stuff when you can use all the free stuff in the world,ooops what a second maybe i should post an ad survival twine maybe i'll make a braclet

----------


## Gray Wolf

What a hypocrite!




> From Army RR :
> 
> What a bunch of BS! No way should they be called "Paracord Survival Bracelets.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Well for starters there’s not enough parachute cord and inner nylon string inside of them to use in a survival situation to make a shelter, snare traps, a firebow or anything else.


From Army RR site:

3-in-1 *SURVIVAL* PARA-CROSS - Not only could these save your @ss in a combat / *outdoor survival situation* but your soul too. It's three things in one; a pace counter, set of rosary beads or prayer counter and a keychain. Contains approx 12 feet of braided 550 parachute cord with 7 x nylon inner strings [7 x 12 = 84 ft.] *that can be used in a survival situation to make a shelter, fire bow, snare traps, etc*.

----------


## Gray Wolf

*Also Just found on that site, more hypocrisy*

_PARACORD KEYCHAIN & ZIPPER HELPER_ - *You won't find anything more useful out in the field than good ol' 550 parachute cord*, except maybe duct tape. That's why you should *never leave home without some because you just might need it to make a survival shelter, a fire bow, some snare traps, etc.* They also make great "zipper helpers" for zipping up jackets, sleeping bags, rucksack pockets and more.

----------


## Gray Wolf

Interesting that there's no comment or explanation on why he can use "Survival" on his cross's, key chains, zipper pulls etc and state; "that can be used in a survival situation to make a shelter, fire bow, snare traps, etc", when the paracord Survival bracelets are not. Even though they have more cord in them??? Well?

----------


## crashdive123

I'm sure _somebody_ will email him to let him know of your querry.

----------


## Sam

> Good morning gents! Being that you're all in bed and I just work up [here in Italy] and somebody sent me an email and a link to this posting telling me I might want to take a look at it. And so here I am this morning. 
> 
> Hmmm, now I know why they contacted me, it looks like they want me to stir up this discussion a bit. Ok, here goes, this is what I state on my website about these [so call] paracord survival bracelets....     
> 
> (Quote)
> 
> _What a bunch of BS! No way should they be called "Paracord Survival Bracelets.
> 
> Why? 
> ...


 I have the paracord bracelets on my 'pocket survival kits. I snug them around the container that holds my kit to hold on a 'heatsheets' survival blanket & a rain poncho. I know there is not a 'mile of cord' in the bracelet but it is more than I had without it. And the extra compass is nice. Just my two cents.
-Sam

----------


## klkak

Personally I don't wear jewelery. However I feel that 10 or 12 feet of 550 is better then 0 feet of 550. If a person feels they need to wear a 550 cord "survival bracelet" so they have some with. Then HUA for them, It just might get them a date with Bubba Redneck when he finds that person lost in his back yard. I don't see myself getting one of them cross/rosary/pace bead/zipper puller uppers any time soon either.

What ever happened to just stuffing a wad of cord in your pocket or pack?

----------


## crashdive123

Was out of town for a couple of days.  Last night in my hotel room I made 3 paracord items. One was a bracelet with about 10 feet of paracord.  The buckle has a whistle built into it.  The second uses about 35 feet of paracord, is about 3 feet long with aluminum snap hooks on the ends.  Can be used for a carry strap or a weapon sling.  The third uses a little over 100 feet of paracord.  Ended up about 6 feet long.  I'll snap some pics tomorrow to show how they turned out.

----------


## rebel

The weapon sling idea is a good one.

----------


## crashdive123

Here's what a little boredom while on the road, some paracord, and about two hours yeilded.

----------


## nell67

Very nice Crash!

----------


## chiye tanka

Nice work Crash.

----------


## rebel

Nice job Crash!

----------


## Fletcher

work crash nice

----------


## Gray Wolf

You're an artist I tell ya! An artist!  :Wink:

----------


## neologist

OK, sorry for the advertisement. I do like to tie knots, though.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Gray Wolf

Gee, I hate commercials!  :Mad:

----------


## Gray Wolf

> While I can't imagine ever having to use it in an emergency, I'm sure it would serve more effectively than a charm bracelet.


Instead of advertising here, you should be reading here!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## klkak

OK, so lets say you are using a belt made of 550 cord and you get yourself into a "survival" situation. You take the belt apart to use the cord.

*What's holding your pants up?*

----------


## Gray Wolf

Pants that fit????  :EEK!:

----------


## neologist

> Instead of advertising here, you should be reading here!


Noted.


Mea Culpa.

----------


## Gray Wolf

If you're really interested in wilderness survival, why don't you swing over to the Introduction area and tell us about yourself. 

And EDIT your posts taking out the advertising, before it's done for you.

----------


## Gray Wolf

Thank you.

----------


## neologist

Noted again

----------


## klkak

> Pants that fit????


If you were wearing pants that fit then why would you have a belt on?....,
Oh, wait. You would need the belt to carry your knife.

*Where are you going to carry your knife when you take apart the belt?* :Confused:

----------


## Gray Wolf

I won't need the 100' of cord, so I'll tie a few small pieces of cord to two of the belt loops.  :Big Grin:

----------


## klkak

> I won't need the 100' of cord, so I'll tie a few small pieces of cord to two of the belt loops.


I'm slow but I'm catching on. :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

Here are a few more.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Para...y-Fist-Button/

http://www.instructables.com/id/Wove...eletwatchband/

http://www.instructables.com/id/Para...elease-buckle/

http://www.instructables.com/id/Para...de-release-bu/

----------


## Gray Wolf

Here's another good one right here!
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=4678

Or a shortcut to the same,

http://www.bushcraftuk.com/index.php...-Tutorial.html

Great step by step with pic's and directions.

----------


## chiye tanka

Ok, I've looked and haven't been able to find it, so I'm asking. Does anyone know how to make the wide version of this bracelet?

----------


## crashdive123

> Ok, I've looked and haven't been able to find it, so I'm asking. Does anyone know how to make the wide version of this bracelet?


Here ya go http://www.instructables.com/id/Wide-Paracord-Bracelet/

----------


## bulrush

For clips and D-rings for these things, go to your local sewing store. I pay about $2us for a small clip. Check Ebay if you want to buy in larger quantities. They are called "side release buckles".

----------


## Rick

Chiya - You can also look for a "King Cobra" weave. It will double the width of the standard bracelet, which is usually a "Cobra" weave.

----------


## chiye tanka

Thanks guys, I couldn't remember the name of the knot.

----------


## dezertdude

Or you could always throw together a rifle sling like I did

----------


## crashdive123

Very nice work dezertdude - very nice.  How about after you do an introduction  here you post an instructional on how you made it.  Thanks.

----------


## dezertdude

Thanks. I used almost 80 feet of 550 cord to make it. The finished length is 33 inches and about 1 1/4 inches wide. I used a single strand weave I found on Instructables posted there by stormdrain. Here is a link
http://www.instructables.com/id/Wove...eletwatchband/
 I increased the number of strands from three as shown in the link to seven to get the extra width I needed. Instead of one outer and one inner strands I used two outer and three inner. The thing about this weave is that you have to weave the entire cord through on each pass in this case that was almost 60 feet after about 20 feet were used for the strands running lengthwise. This weave is really flexible and not near as hard and stiff as the other paracord weaves you usually see. If your interested go to the link and you'll get what I mean.  :drunk:

----------


## crashdive123

I will.  Stormdrane has some good stuff.  Thanks.

----------


## jeff_c

Well here is my thought....

I find it hard to believe that this topic has generated this much interest. LOL. 

If you like the bracelet, wear it... If not, then dont. 

I am of the mind set that SOME cordage is better than none. So, I carry fobs on my knives and yes, I have MADE a few bracelets.  I dont wear them... they are stiff and to me not very comfy. BUT, they do provide you with a resource if you needed it. Again, some is better than none. 

But I would never ever BUY one.. thats just kooky! 

Here are a few I made. Nothing special, but again... if I were in a pinch and I had one, then I would have some MORE 550 cord than if I didnt.  :Smile: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I have since made another that recycled a buckle of a blown out pair of Teva sandals.

I don't think I would call them TOTAL BS.. but at the same time, they probably aren't for everyone LOL.

Oh, I also have a good bit that makes up a "box knot" on my keys for a keychain. I took the guts out to make it smaller. Eh...

----------


## crashdive123

Jeff - I like the hardware that you used to attach the ends.  A bit sturdier than a plastic buckle should the need arise.

----------


## oldsoldier

Crash.... Now I know where to send the 1000' of paracord I just ordered today.

----------


## crashdive123

Send it here.  I'll make you some stuff.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I'd say those turn buckles will hold over 700 lbs. Good Choice you made!

----------


## Rick

> I'd say those turn buckles will hold over 700 lbs.


Too bad. I'll need something stronger, then. This might work...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Too bad. I'll need something stronger, then.


This may do the trick.   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I'd say the Bobcat is planted!

----------


## oldsoldier

> Send it here.  I'll make you some stuff.


 Just as soon as It comes in I'll PM yu for your address and take you up on that offer. How's splittin' half the cord as payment for making some things for wife and me? (and maybe a leash for the wolf?)

----------


## crashdive123

Cool.  Sounds good.

----------


## Kamiyama

Hi,
I have made around 60 of these 550 cord wrist deals..
I started sometime back, few years when a friend from US Army asked me to make him some for his journey over seas.

After I made rifle slings, lanyards, pants belts, for keys, extra extended straps for Back and ALICE packs, etc. Used every color I could find in 550 cord.. I have put sculls, beads, watches, compass, fire starters, etc. on these too as well as many different attachments.
I have made many with different cordage too.. not 550.
You can make these double or triple width.. too.

As stated these are funny if you need to take them apart, as in the pants belt type, and use the cord. Hmmmm what does hold up the pants then?
I found a simple strand of 550 cord after doing it works fine.

My opinion is always write down the footage you use in each project so you can repeat it again..

jeff c, nice work.  

Ralph
DMTTofD

----------


## dawg69

jeffc,

I've seen the metal buckles like you put on your bracelets used before.  Where would one find them?

----------


## crashdive123

> jeffc,
> 
> I've seen the metal buckles like you put on your bracelets used before.  Where would one find them?


Most hardware or home improvement stores sell them.  It's called a clevis.

----------


## jeff_c

> jeffc,
> 
> I've seen the metal buckles like you put on your bracelets used before.  Where would one find them?


I got mine at Home Depot.  :Smile:

----------


## Old GI

You, Sir, are a Baaaaaaaad Maaaaaaan!





> Too bad. I'll need something stronger, then. This might work...
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Bladen

i dont own a paracord bracelette but i was just thinking...
in an end of the world type situation, i might tend to take a closer look at a person wearing one. maybe ask a few more questions rather than just turning them away flat out.
the person may have something to offer rather than just eating up all of my food.

i think it would be worth wearing one if only to be identified by like minded people.

----------


## Puretor

This is a very interesting thing, and the greatest thing about it is that it's very useful. If we'll think about it from the point of survival, then we'll see that some small bracelet can save the most important thing you have - your existence. Thanks for the information. I will definitely make such a bangle for me.

----------


## Rick

And while you're at it, why not visit our Introduction section and make a small introduction that we'll find useful. If you think about it from the point of survival, the more we know about you the better we can answer any questions you might have.

----------

